# Nissan Returns to International Sports Car Racing at Sebring With Signatech LMP2



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

This weekend Nissan will officially return to international sports car racing, fielding an LMP2 entry in the 12 Hours of Sebring.

Marking the first time Nissan has competed at this level in over a decade, Nissan's NISMO motorsports division has partnered with the Signature Group to field an LMP2 level prototype machine. Powered by a 3.4-liter VK series V8 engine, the Signatech Nissan racing team has a busy scheduled planned for 2011, competing in the Intercontinental Le Mans Cup (ILMC) series, which along with Sebring includes the 24 Hours of Le Mans, the 1,000 km Spa-Francorshamps, and the Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta.

Piloting the race car will be Soheil Ayari and Franck Mailleux of France, as well as 25 year-old Lucas Ordoñez of Spain, the winner of the inaugural PlayStation GT Academy competition in Europe.

More: *Nissan Returns to International Sports Car Racing at Sebring With Signatech LMP2 Racer* on AutoGuide.com


----------

